# Rekarte pelo Brasil: Porto União/SC



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Continuando minha viagem pelo sul do Brasil...agora Porto União! Cidade catarinense nas margens do Rio Iguaçu(sim, o mesmo rio de "Foz do Iguaçu"!), fronteira com o estado do Paraná(conurbada com a cidade de União da Vitória/PR).
Essa região foi palco da Guerra do Contestado no começo do século XX, e é uma região de colonização predominantemente eslava(poloneses e ucranianos) e alemã, e em menor escala de sírios-libaneses.
A coisa que eu mais gostei de lá foi o _steinhäger_, é excelente para fazer caipirinha. :cheers: 
A região tbm tem paisagens naturais deslumbrantes! :yes:
E o que falar dos colonos? são muito simpáticos!


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Porto União é linda, fico feliz que ultimamente eu a veja mais aqui pelo fórum. Acho União da Vitória bem mais caidinha, mas tem que dar um desconto pois sofre muito mais com as devastadoras enchentes do Iguaçu toda década.

O patrimônio histórico da cidade é muito grande, principalmente no Art Deco, visto que as cidades atingiram seu ápice nas décadas de 30, 40 e 50 quando eram um dos 3 grandes entroncamentos ferroviários do Sul, junto com Santa Maria e Ponta Grossa. Isso foi, no entanto, a ruína da cidade: hoje os trilhos que seguem a Ponta Grossa foram arrancados, e as linhas a Mafra e ao RS já não têm mais tráfego há 20 anos. Obviamente as cidades decairam horrores depois. A estação, aliás, é uma das mais lindas do Brasil na minha opinião.

A cidade (quando fundada, ainda 100% em território paranaense) foi fundada pelo Coronel Amazonas Marcondes para ser um porto que ligasse a produção de charque das estâncias de Palmas a Curitiba através do Iguaçu.

É muito legal o legado que a cultura eslava, principalmente polonesa, deixou para a região. Aliás, grandes famílias da política de PR e SC se originaram daí, como os Khury (do temido Aníbal), Wypych, dentre outros.

O interior também tem paisagens muito legais com cachoeiras e serras, além de cultura eslava nas colônias (hoje vazias, com o fim da ferrovia) de Nova Galícia e Legru.

Acho que o desenvolvimento da cidade está condicionado à contenção das cheias do Iguaçu, que são um problema gravíssimo, visto que a geografia do local segura as águas por semanas, principalmente em União da Vitória.

Belas fotos!


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Capital estadual do steinhager? :scouserd:

Bela cidade. Acho que inédita no SSC. Boa, Rekarte!


----------



## ewertonrichard (Mar 27, 2010)

Cada cidade catarinense que eu vejo é uma surpresa positiva.


----------



## grba22 (Jul 9, 2018)

Belas fotos de Porto União.

Uma curiosidade, Porto União é o único município fora do Paraná que é atendido pela companhia de energia do Paraná, a COPEL e pela companhia de saneamento do Paraná, a SANEPAR. 

Já na outra dupla de cidades gêmeas na divisa entre PR e SC (Rio Negro-PR e Mafra-SC), a paranaense Rio Negro é atendida pela companhia de energia de SC, a CELESC.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Regiao do Contestado! Uma das batalhas mais "interessantes" ocorridas no Brasil. PArabéns pelas fotos Rekarte.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Pietrin -* Não tinha reparado no acervo art deco das cidades, fiquei mais admirado com as construções de madeira  mas bem observado :yes:

Vlw pelos comentários, glra! :cheers:


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Linda Porto União! Mais uma bela cidade catarinense, pra variar! 

Valeu pelas fotos, Rekarte


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Belo registro de uma das gêmeas do Iguaçu. Parabéns.


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Belas casa e casarões, rica cidade...um outro Brasil !
Capital do* X*ixo...quando vi rápidamente, pensei Capital do *L*ixo ???
Que trem é isso...


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Bom ver Porto União por aqui. 

Como bem destaco pelo Pietrin, é muito interessante o patrimônio arquitetônico da cidade, que mantém bons traços da sua herança cultural. Mas o certo "marasmo" econômico da cidade não permite que seja mto comentada nem mesmo em SC. 

Valeu por compartilhar.


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Porto União aparenta ser mais verticalizada que União da Vitória.
Curti a cidade!


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Que linda cidade...O sul do Brasil e outro nível..Maravilhosa...


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

GIM said:


> Belas casa e casarões, rica cidade...um outro Brasil !
> Capital do* X*ixo...quando vi rápidamente, pensei Capital do *L*ixo ???
> Que trem é isso...


Xixo é uma espécie de espetinho de carne


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Muito bonita a cidade...mas era domingo? 

Adorei!


----------



## Alexcnhs (Dec 26, 2009)

Agora que vi seu thread, que pena.
Adoro Porto União, pra mim a mais bonita do planalto norte, pelo conjunto da obra, a cidade, a natureza, o rio, o interior.
Boas imagens.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Déa_ said:


> Muito bonita a cidade...mas era domingo?
> 
> Adorei!


As fotos foram tiradas em dias diferentes, mas como quase todo mundo tem carro ou moto lá, não tem muito movimento nas ruas exceto no centro


----------



## fewg (Jun 24, 2009)

Muita história por Porto União. A cidade não tem como ser feia assim. Valeu Rekarte.


----------

